# The best HT system for the room



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm at a point on my HT project where I need to decide on the best system to my HT room. It measures 22 X 14 X 9. Lately I've been reading a lot in this forum about a few different HT system brands and these are my options so far. 

- Paradigm Studio systems
- B&W 600 series
- Klipsch 

Please any feedback will help. If you have a brand preference could you also let me know what series, models you'd recommend according to my HT space. I do not want to buy more sound quality or watts than I need. I just want something worth paying for for the space I have.

Appreciate your time.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Mark, Welcome to the Shack.
Do you already have a receiver, separates, dvd, etc, or just looking for speakers? I'm sure we can help you out,... what is your budget going to be? If you can be a bit more specific about your needs, goals and budget, we can give you some recommendations.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Welcome to Home Theater Shack!*

Howdy there markprovo and welcome to the Shack!

We hope you find yourself hanging with us regularly... :T


_*Sonnie*_


----------



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

nova said:


> Do you already have a receiver, separates, dvd, etc, or just looking for speakers?
> 
> Mark,
> 
> ...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The Onkyo should work fine with the majority of those manufacturers' speakers though it will depend on which specific model of speaker. Whether or not your specific Onkyo will decode the new codecs that the Blu-ray player brings to the table,...???? Depends on what model it is.
Yes, you can put together a decent - very nice system for 2k-4k especially since you already have a monitor and receiver.

Any requirements for speakers size? Large towers, bookshelf, small satellites?


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Mark!

I'm sharing the same boat your in. I just picked up the Onkyo 706. It's way to much receiver for my room (17x17) but it has 4 HDMI inputs, carries all the current formats (should keep me up to date for a few years) and is a 7.1 receiver.

So the best advice I could give is to pick a receiver based on how your going to use it. If your planning on Blu-Ray, High Def cable, PS3 or any game console. Make sure your reciever will work with all that.

And I'm not a brand loyalist guy. I couldn't tell you if my Onkyo is better than a Denon or Pioneer, or Marantz or whatever. It's just what happened to be the model I did the most reading on and fit my price. Sooo look around and buy based on your needs and also look a bit ahead to make sure you won't be obsolete (ok to obsolete) after you purchase.

On speakers. Good luck there. My budgets tight. If yours is as well. Read up on the Yambekas or search the Shack Electronics Speakers section (hope you got a few hours). Somebody around here will have a review or an opinion on something you find.

If your in no hurry. I'm hoping to have the Yambekas by early next month (gotta wait for my check). Heh...hopefully the Lawn Mower still works after the winter!!!


----------



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Mark, 

Is there another receiver that you'd recomend to work better with Blue Ray and latest HD equipment, without braking the bank ?

- Paradigm, I'm leaning towards the Studio series. Any recommendation
- S40 or S60 large towers (front)
- CC590 or CC690 Center
- ADP 590 Surround
- Seismic 10 0r 12 Subwoofer


- Klipsch, the speakers are
- WF 35 or RF 63 large towers
- WC 24 or RC62 centers
- WS 24 (what do you think about this one?? I like the way it looks, but what about performance?) or RS 52
- RW 12d subwoofer.

Could you help decide based on these speakers, which brand would give the best overall sound quality and performance?

Mark, for the size of the room I have would you recommend large towers, bookshelf, small satellites? and Why?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks paitns for the info. Good luck to you.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, we'd need to know which Onkyo receiver you have now.

Can't say much about Paradigm as I have never heard any. I understand they do lean a bit toward the bright side but not so much as most Klipsch speakers. Unfortunately I have not had a chance to hear the Klipsch W series either,... not much help huh? :coocoo:

I would "guess" based on specs and what I've read on the net, the Klipsch Reference Series will likely be a better performer in a HT setting. They will likely be more dynamic and much easier to drive with just about any receiver. OTOH, the Paradigm's would likely be more enjoyable if you also listen to a lot of music.

Personally I prefer large towers. The merits of towers vs. bookshelf could be and have been discussed ad nauseum, I feel they give you a fuller sound than the bookshelf+sub combo especially in a large room. I have 2 bookshelf+sub systems and one that has two large towers in the mix,... just my preference. :dontknow:

I'd also suggest an SVS sub over either the Klipsch or Paradigm.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

One thing you need to know is that, unless it's important to you that they look alike, there's NO reason to worry about getting a subwoofer from the same company as the speakers. That, and there's several internet-direct (ID) subwoofer firms that will rock your world.

I think that most people around here will agree with that advice. Another thing I'll add is to reserve some of your subwoofer budget for equalization. Read on around here, and you'll find out what that brings to the table. 

Have fun,


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I wouldn't make a decision until you can listen to your choices. I can't tell you which is better as far as sound quality is concerned. My ears are not your ears. Might as well listen to PSB as well.


----------

